# Jane - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Jefferson Starship's classic: a look at the essentials of this tune......thanks for watching!

guitar - PRS Hollowbody

YouTube - Jane (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

